# First bit of off-roading. Good fun, init?



## PaulSecteur (5 Mar 2010)

Its been about 3 weeks since I brough my bike and although I thought I was reasonably fit I found that reality didnt really care what I thought and often found myself wheezing at the roadside. I decided to build up my fitness gradually and only on the road and built up to a stage now where Im confidant to tackle 20 milers - but that has all been on road.

Today I decided to put those chunky tyres in the mud and see what its like...Hard work but blood good fun! Where road riding can be a bit boring on the long straight bits there doesnt seem to be any times off road where you arent looking up and planning ahead, dodge the puddle - mind the rut - duck under the branches, you all know the score.

The first bit of my ride was through "Rough wood", just up from M6 junction10. I expect its nothing to an experienced rider, but just feeling it slippery and how different it is to tarmac kept me busy.

This is the first mile of the route I took, starting off with a bit of a trail, then a poor condition tow path. I followed the canel to wednesfield then back via the roads.

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=3518481

Im planning my first epic day out, 14 miles to Cannock chase, 6 miles round "Follow the dog", and back home.


----------



## 02GF74 (5 Mar 2010)

indeed - I was a roadie, spending many hours with nose down to the tarmac to tain for time trialling ... but after discovering offroading never looked back. far more variety as you have found.


----------



## GilesM (5 Mar 2010)

Glad your enjoyed the off road stuff, you'll soon wonder why they bother making bikes with narrow tyres. 

Have fun.


----------



## Debian (5 Mar 2010)

GilesM said:


> Glad your enjoyed the off road stuff, you'll soon wonder why they bother making bikes with narrow tyres.
> 
> Have fun.



+1

Off-road cycling IS cycling.

I don't do extreme stuff, local bridleways mainly, sometimes the Wyre Forest. I'm sort of a two wheeled hiker, walking is too slow and boring, cycling gets me out and about in the countryside.

The changing seasons make it interesting too, I can (and do) cycle the same bridleways week in-week out and the scenery is never the same. Last year I was stunned one week; I hadn't cycled a particular bridleway for a few weeks, I emerged from a bit of woodland into an amazing, waist-high hay meadow full of all sorts of wild flowers and other plants, the smells were intoxicating.

Another time I was cycling behind a fox as it padded along the path, oblivious to my presence 50 feet behind. I followed it for a minute or so and then decided to see how close I could get; I got within a bike's length before it sussed me and bolted.

Another week I cycled through a field amidst hundreds of butterflies.

I love it!


----------



## GilesM (9 Mar 2010)

Debian said:


> +1
> 
> Off-road cycling IS cycling.
> 
> I don't do extreme stuff, local bridleways mainly, sometimes the Wyre Forest. I'm sort of a two wheeled hiker, walking is too slow and boring, cycling gets me out and about in the countryside.



I used to ride alot on the road, but I find off road a much more enjoyable form of cycling, I like to do some of the slightly more extreme stuff, but I also enjoy bridleways and tracks, a very peaceful way to spend a few hours. I also go walking alot, but whenever I'm out for a walk I am always find myself wondering if I could cycle the route.




Debian said:


> Another time I was cycling behind a fox as it padded along the path, oblivious to my presence 50 feet behind. I followed it for a minute or so and then decided to see how close I could get; I got within a bike's length before it sussed me and bolted.



Never got close to a fox, but in the dusk last week on a track I startled a group of deer, great watching them run across the fields in the fading light.


----------



## stumpy (13 Mar 2010)

Debian said:


> Off-road cycling IS cycling.



Ohhhhhh...bit off the mark there....You could say you haven't REALLY cycled until you've done a 100 mile+ ride......

I've always been an off roader I love it with a passion. It's what I've done since I was young and I hope I'll be doing it for years to come but I also love a good road ride.. You can't beat the achievement of going for miles and miles and the speed is awesome...I've been down a mountain in the south of France at just under 60mph.....you can't do that on knobbly tyres....

ALL cycling IS cycling and we are ALL cyclists and therefore should not try to say one form of the sport is better than the other but should try and enjoy all forms of cycling.....

except any thing done on a hybrid.....

Rant over


----------



## Cubist (14 Mar 2010)

stumpy said:


> *I've been down a mountain in the south of France at just under 60mph.....you can't do that on knobbly tyres....*
> 
> 
> Rant over



Yes you can.


----------



## lukesdad (17 Mar 2010)

You havnt REALLY cycled till you ve done a hundred OFF road.


----------



## OliverAmoros (18 Mar 2010)

Cannock Chase is great. I used to live nearer and go quite often. There's some lovely technical sections through trees.

How did you get on?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Mar 2010)

So are we saying 'you haven't really cycled until you've done 100+ miles in a day including crossing a major mountain watershed and exceeding 60mph on at least one downhill off road on knobblies...'?

in which case, that's alright then, I've really cycled.

and in answer to the OP. Yep. It is. Most fun you can have with clothes on bar none.


----------



## PaulSecteur (18 Mar 2010)

OliverAmoros said:


> Cannock Chase is great.
> How did you get on?



Due to lack of time, I had to grab a chance to take the bike over by car and do a lap.

The major thing I neeed to do is practice going up hills - I was not good!

However, the technical bits and the downhills were huge fun. I was not expecting the downhill bits to be such hard work and are not the same "free distance" as a downhill on the road.

In all honesty the trail was a bit too muh for my abilities. Im sure I only survived due to being used to riding a motorbike to uite a decent skill level and being used to "Going where you look" and not being distracted but te numerous things to crash into. Also, Im sure some dormant skills from off roading on my Raliegh Striker and later a burner helped me out.

The day after I did a 20 miler with my brother (He has a Carrea Crossfire) mainly on canal and disused rail paths. Usually he slows down and waits for me, however that wasnt needed this time. I know Im very ammature to cycling, but it seems to me that a roadie that does have a crack at mountain biking is missing out on some valuable training.


----------



## Globalti (20 Mar 2010)

I'm the opposite - after 21 years of offroad I have just become a roadie and I'm loving it. I love the speed and swooping around corners, as well as the whole look and feel of the bike and the kit. Haven't shaved my legs though. 

MTBing is fun and great for handling skills (I'm much faster down hills and cornering than my road riding buddy) but doesn't get you as fit as road riding, so the two compliment each other.


----------



## nosherduke996 (20 Mar 2010)

O.k this might answer a few questions about what the hardest cycling.
According to my Garmin 705 my maximum heart rate gets up to 195 bpm on my road rides and my average heart rate is 160 bpm.
On my mountain bike i seem to work harder, more climbs in granny ring and so on but my max heart rate only gats to 182 bpm and my average is 148 bpm.
So why is there a difference ?


----------



## lukesdad (20 Mar 2010)

Simple enjoyment less stress off road.


----------



## hotmetal (26 Mar 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *GilesM* 


_Glad your enjoyed the off road stuff, you'll soon wonder why they bother making bikes with narrow tyres.

Have fun._

Maybe I'm weird going the other way... always had MTBs - yes, it's so much fun and so absorbing, plus the fun of exploring woodland or even mountains (if you go abroad). I've got quite into off-road, starting off just bimbling and exploring, but I got sucked in and now spend my time trying not to injure myself while riding with some younger more hardcore lads in fairly tricky terrain. However, finding the time for MTB sessions can be hard, as I have to drive to get to any decent trails, so now I got a "bike with narrow tyres" so I can try to keep my fitness up in between the MTB sessions the other guys go on.

The question is whether I will find road cycling fun or just that it helps me stay fit for the MTB. That said, the feeling of riding a 7.2kg carbon race bike on 700/23s is amazing compared to a 12kg MTB with knobblies on the road. Glad I've got one of each!


----------



## Norm (26 Mar 2010)

hotmetal said:


> That said, the feeling of riding a 7.2kg carbon race bike on 700/23s is amazing compared to a 12kg MTB with knobblies on the road. Glad I've got one of each!


I foresee a CX bike in your future, chap, for those times when you think you want to do a road ride but you might head off along the river although not far enough that you want to trash the tyres on your Jekyll and your Cannondale is just a tad too heavy....


----------

